# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Recycling

## dankrutka

The City of Moore has opened one small drop-off center for recycling in northern Moore (at 400 N. Telephone Rd.) that is poorly labeled and not well publicized. A student group at Westmoore High School started a facebook group and spoke to the city council about improving Moore's pathetic recycling program and the city council was very responsive, but there needs to be more public support. Norman and OKC both have curbside recycling and Moore has one terribly located and poorly run center. It's time to catch up. Here is a link to the facebook group:

Login | Facebook

Get involved.

----------


## drum4no1

Correct if im wrong but a year or so ago I recall seeing that Moore was going to start a curbside recycling project.  I was very happy to read this but I guess this is all we get.  Kinda like all the road projects that dont seem to be happening. Well except for 19th street

----------


## Easy180

> Correct if im wrong but a year or so ago I recall seeing that Moore was going to start a curbside recycling project.  I was very happy to read this but I guess this is all we get.  Kinda like all the road projects that dont seem to be happening. Well except for 19th street


Hey now...Santa fe should be finished by 2020

the recycling option is crap...half ass attempt to get it off the city's wish list

----------


## dankrutka

> Correct if im wrong but a year or so ago I recall seeing that Moore was going to start a curbside recycling project.  I was very happy to read this but I guess this is all we get.  Kinda like all the road projects that dont seem to be happening. Well except for 19th street


There is no plan for curbside currently, but the City Council basically said that are all in favor of it. They just need more public support b/c the only people that show up to meetings complain about the fees that the programwould necessitate...

----------


## jstaylor62

I used to participate in curb side recycling when I lived in OKC. I would even put out my aluminum cans so that they could make some money. I did have to run off a guy at 3am that was going through the bins looking for cans though. Got mad and said it was just trash.

----------


## soonerkev

> The City of Moore has opened one small drop-off center for recycling in northern Moore (at 400 N. Telephone Rd.) that is poorly labeled and not well publicized. A student group at Westmoore High School started a facebook group and spoke to the city council about improving Moore's pathetic recycling program and the city council was very responsive, but there needs to be more public support. Norman and OKC both have curbside recycling and Moore has one terribly located and poorly run center. It's time to catch up. Here is a link to the facebook group:
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Get involved.


Don't call it a pathetic recycling program until you know the facts. The current set up is only temporary. The City has a grant from the government to start up a manned recycling center which will be located in the MWC Ambulance building near the current recycling center location. This will be done once all the fire stations are built.  Then MWC Ambulance will relocate to the old fire station off of Eastern and 19th. Now to the curbside recycling program. The city has talked to Norman and Oklahoma City (both cities who have curbside). Both of these cities are currently losing money on the program. It was a big hit at first but the coolness/newness has worn off and citizens are not participating like they were. Thus what this translates into is the amount of intake of recycled products has dropped which inturn means less money the cities make, because of the drop in recycled goods, while at the same time you still have to pay salaries for workers whoe drive the trucks, for fuel and other expenses. Dont get me wrong I would love to have curbside in Moore, but the start up costs are too expensive and in these current economic times the city has bigger things to worry about.

----------


## flintysooner

I put out my blue recycle bin every week in Oklahoma City but I doubt there is more than 30% participation in our addition.

----------


## dankrutka

> Don't call it a pathetic recycling program until you know the facts. The current set up is only temporary.


I do know the facts, but I'll be more specific for you. The temporary set up is pathetic. The sign is poorly placed. The bins are not (as of last month) labeled. I know someone who went there and they couldn't even figure out where to put paper. It is a pathetic temporary set up. If they do the next one with the same energy it will be terrible also. It would take minimal effort to make the current, temporary center better (i.e. clearly labelled bins, better sign placement). 
Also, the decision to have curbside is not simply an economic decision, but an environmental decision. I have not studied the fiscal side of the issue so I can't comment there, but Moore has dragged their feet on this for years and I hope they do better in the future.

----------


## soonerkev

> I do know the facts, but I'll be more specific for you. The temporary set up is pathetic. The sign is poorly placed. The bins are not (as of last month) labeled. I know someone who went there and they couldn't even figure out where to put paper. It is a pathetic temporary set up. If they do the next one with the same energy it will be terrible also. It would take minimal effort to make the current, temporary center better (i.e. clearly labelled bins, better sign placement). 
> Also, the decision to have curbside is not simply an economic decision, but an environmental decision. I have not studied the fiscal side of the issue so I can't comment there, but Moore has dragged their feet on this for years and I hope they do better in the future.


There will be more signs to make it more visible from the road. The old MWC Ambulance pole sign is going to be refurbished and made into a recycling center sign. As far as the bins not being labeled; the bins have always been clearly labeled! And please elaborate on the notion of "environmental decision"?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

My blue bin just sits behind my garage. Easier to just toss my trash in a big trash bin then it is to sort everything for the recycle bins.

----------


## t3h_wookiee

We have two blue bins that are filled each week, and a whopping 8 gallon bag of actual trash each week. Rather bugs me that I pay the same as my SIL who fills two trash bins full every week.

So does the Moore recycling center have a spot for cardboard, or do I need to keep driving down to Norman for that?

----------


## soonerkev

There are three bins for cardboard.

----------


## t3h_wookiee

> There are three bins for cardboard.


Awesome, thanks!

----------


## fvalente

"Dont get me wrong I would love to have curbside in Moore, but the start up costs are too expensive and in these current economic times the city has bigger things to worry about."

Like the pretty new white picket fence?

----------


## soonerkev

"Like the pretty new white picket fence?"

If my memory serves me correct, that fence was built with Highway Beautification grant money.  That fence is alot better than the old rusted barbed wire fence that collected trash.

----------


## MsDarkstar

The city has a survey about recycling up on their website.  http://www.cityofmoore.com/News/2010...Moore%20Survey

----------


## dankrutka

I wish they would take bottles/glass. That's half of my recycling.

----------


## flintysooner

Moore City Council to consider seeking bids on recycling center

Promotional campaign also planned.

BY CHRIS SCHUTZ Oklahoman    Comment on this article 0
Published: December 4, 2010

MOORE  The city council will consider taking two steps Monday toward upgrading the citys recycling program.

The council is to meet at 6:30 p.m. at city hall, 301 N Broadway.

The council will consider authorizing project construction manager Apollo Building Systems to solicit bids for energy efficiency upgrades for the Recycle Moore Center.

The manned center is to be located at 400 N Telephone Road, a building that now houses an ambulance service. The center is to replace a temporary recycling collection center located next door.

Plans are to install two overhead doors to create a drive-thru for people to drop off their recyclable materials, said Elizabeth Jones, the citys community development director. Insulation, energy-efficient glass overhead doors and windows, and water-reduction plumbing are planned for the center. The cost of the project is estimated at $136,615, with about $100,000 of the money coming from federal energy-efficiency grant funds, Jones said. Completion is expected next year.

In a related item, the council is to consider approving a contract with Trifecta Communications of Moore to prepare an educational campaign costing up to $15,000 to notify residents about the center. Trifectas proposal was one of four that was considered by the council at a previous meeting, City Manager Steve Eddy said.


Read more: http://newsok.com/moore-city-council...#ixzz179Jq06rH

----------


## Easy180

Sounds good to me...much more appealing if you could just drive thru

----------


## kevinpate

> I wish they would take bottles/glass. That's half of my recycling.


maybe switch to pony kegs?

I keeed, I keeed

----------

